# 2007 Lemond Line



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Got some news about the Lemond 2007 line at Bicycle Tech.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

This news is disappointing to me. I spent a lot of time yesterday learning as much as I can about the Lemond bikes. I currently have a 2005 trek 1500 (aluminum) and was looking to move to either a titanium spine or steel spine bike in the next couple of years. The aluminum spine thing does not appeal to me. It may be great, but I am tired of getting beat up. The all carbon stuff also does not appeal to me. Everyone rides a carbon. Maybe I just need to go litespeed, but the lemond geometry and quiet unassuming paint jobs had their appeal. The name didn't hurt either, as well as the fact that there are very few local lemonds (no LBSs have them in stock, although one can order some). I just can't justisfy new bike with one less than 2 years old and numerous other bills. Dang, dang, dang. (also don't want to buy used-i need my lbs, so i will only buy from them)


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Some more info on the 2007 Triomphe bike,

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4088


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

According to Lemond, the new aluminum spine bike is the same weight as the titanium spine, and only 3/4 of a pound lighter than the steel spine. They also claim the aluminum spine is 15-18% stiffer.

By the way, I hate the new paint schemes! I'm going to miss the classis looking panels.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree regarding the new colors seen. Hope more of the classic ones are offered.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Bleeeh. The _only_ thing I like about the new paint schemes is the single-color forks ... I'm not wild about the fades used over the last few years. Otherwise, and especially with the switch to aluminum for the spine bikes, I'm really glad I was able to find and buy, back in March, the 2005 Buenos Aires that I'm now riding ...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

I like the new paint schemes. They remind me of old-school Breezers.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

im buying the new lemond, i think it looks sweet, ive had my 5.9 for a lil while, but man do i like how the new lemond looks, i just hope they have some cool looking colors.

Now the question is DA or Record, as my madone is DA. I think record would look bad ass


----------

